# D300 replacement? looking at D7100



## pixmedic (Jun 8, 2013)

Sooooo.... Like a lot of people, we have been holding out for a d300 replacement for a while. 
Don't get me wrong, the D300 has been a great performing camera, but I am ready for something a little newer Tech-wise. 
we drove down to Tampa last night to shoot a wedding today and I have really been thinking of putting some of the proceeds towards a new camera. 
It is looking like after putting new tires on both our cars, and without cutting into any bill money, I can budget about $2000 for new stuff. 
we are pretty well set on fast zooms and primes, so i was thinking of getting a D7100. I resisted the urge for a D7000 because i really liked the AF system in the D300, and the D7100 has it, along with the newer sensor and other new tech goodies. not to mention much better ISO performance than the D300, which will be a plus. 

I know I know...I HAVE briefly considered a D600, but in all reality, its just not necessary. we would lose a lens or two that are DX, we are really fine with a crop frame camera, and i kinda want to pick up another SB700 or two, (somehow we ended up with more light stands than lights, and while we don't USUALLY need more than the 3 speedlights we already have, i like having backups) and maybe a few softboxes. 

Ive been reading reviews on the D7100 and it seems to be a pretty impressive camera and a solid performer. I would love to hear from anyone here that already has one, and how they have liked using it. It appears to be a pretty good successor to the D300 line, so im not sure there is any reason NOT to get one in the next few weeks instead of continuing to wait for a D400.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thom Hogan keeps noting the last few weeks that the Japanese Yen has lost about 30% relative to the dollar over the last _ _ months (not sure of the exact time period), and he has over the last several months, pointed out that Nikon has been offering ridiculous discounts and promotions and rebates on NEWLY-released cameras and lenses, in an effort to sell more equipment. Even if that has meant lowering their profit margins substantially. As he mentions this week, that 30% devaluation in the Yen is allowing/causing a lot of discounting to occur. He also notes that this time is unique, in that there are STILL large stocks of the new cameras AND their predecessor models still in inventory, at retail, all over the place. He predicts that this summer there are going to be some VERY good deals.

Just pointing out that this summer might be a very good time to look for a good deal on some new Nikon stuff...the D7100 looks pretty attractive with the new AF system, high MP count sensor, wide-ranging ISO capabilities, and fair pricing. I don't really have a need for a D7100--and yet I actually *want* to buy one. Must....resist...


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 8, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Thom Hogan keeps noting the last few weeks that the Japanese Yen has lost about 30% relative to the dollar over the last _ _ months (not sure of the exact time period), and he has over the last several months, pointed out that Nikon has been offering ridiculous discounts and promotions and rebates on NEWLY-released cameras and lenses, in an effort to sell more equipment. Even if that has meant lowering their profit margins substantially. As he mentions this week, that 30% devaluation in the Yen is allowing/causing a lot of discounting to occur. He also notes that this time is unique, in that there are STILL large stocks of the new cameras AND their predecessor models still in inventory, at retail, all over the place. He predicts that this summer there are going to be some VERY good deals.
> 
> Just pointing out that this summer might be a very good time to look for a good deal on some new Nikon stuff...the D7100 looks pretty attractive with the new AF system, high MP count sensor, wide-ranging ISO capabilities, and fair pricing. I don't really have a need for a D7100--and yet I actually *want* to buy one. Must....resist...



thanks Derrel, i may have to look into that, although my plan was to purchase in about 2-3 weeks or so. 
this hasn't been a willy nilly spur of the moment "i gots me some cash i wanna go spend it NOW" kinda moment. 
granted, the DESIRE to upgrade has been stronger than the actual NEED to upgrade, but i have been putting quite a bit of thought into it. (hence resisting buying a D7000, though they ARE at a really good price right now) Used D600's are more than I really want to spend, and i would have to replace a DX lens or two. (thankfully I have MOSTLY purchased FX lenses) i have even looked at used D700's, But i really like the features the newer 7100 offers even over the advantages the older FF d700 has. 
I still have some time to think about it and consider any other options that come up. I've waited this long, there no need to rush out and buy on a whim.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 8, 2013)

It probably wouldn't affect you but the deal-killer for me on the D7100 was the small shot buffer.  The D7000 is sometimes marginal for what I shoot, 10 shots in 14-bit RAW, and the D7100 is 2 or 3 shots fewer from what I've read.  I tend to have a sticky trigger finger when shooting things like airshows and motorsports, and occasionally even birds, and that small buffer really gets in my way sometimes.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 8, 2013)

SCraig said:


> It probably wouldn't affect you but the deal-killer for me on the D7100 was the small shot buffer.  The D7000 is sometimes marginal for what I shoot, 10 shots in 14-bit RAW, and the D7100 is 2 or 3 shots fewer from what I've read.  I tend to have a sticky trigger finger when shooting things like airshows and motorsports, and occasionally even birds, and that small buffer really gets in my way sometimes.



yea, buffer size isn't really a deal breaker for us. it isn't even on the list of considerations when looking at different camera bodies. 
what interests me is the 24 MP sensor, much much better ISO performance, and the AF system.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 8, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> yea, buffer size isn't really a deal breaker for us. it isn't even on the list of considerations when looking at different camera bodies.
> what interests me is the 24 MP sensor, much much better ISO performance, and the AF system.



Figured that was the case.  Just passing it along for what it's worth.


----------



## KmH (Jun 8, 2013)

It seems the D7100 is Nikon's prosumer grade DX body. Mainly because the D7100 has the Advanced Multi-CAM 3500DX AF module that is also in the D800(E) and D4 as the the Advanced Multi-CAM 3500FX AF module.

The gains in ISO performance come from advancements in image processor software (EXPEED 3), not from more MP.


----------



## JenR (Jun 8, 2013)

I just upgraded from a D90 to a D7100 and it is like a whole different world.  The focusing rocks my socks, and the color and clarity are just superb.


----------



## Divatologist (Jun 8, 2013)

Like JenR, I too upgraded from the D90 to the D7100! OMG! It's like night and day for real. I mean I was like how can the IQ be that much different from my D90. Well, the D7100 surely hushed my mouth. The clarity is amazing compared to the pics I took with my D90. I posted a couple of pics from my D7100 on flickr. You can compare those pics with my D90 pics. Mind you, the D90 was my 1st DSLR. So, I was new to this type of photography and it shows in my earlier pics posted to my flickr page. As with any other new gadget you get, there's always a learning curve. I'm sure JenR is pushing the menu button to view pics too just like me lol. I love the 51 point AF system. The lock mode dial takes some getting use to. They have some cool extras like the special effects, ie: selective color, color sketch, silhouette, etc. I mean there are so many extra things added on to the D7100 that I didn't have with me D90. I'm pretty sure you won't mind lightening your load with the D7100. The D300 is bigger than the D7100 right? I don't see why you couldn't shoot a wedding with this camera. I'm far from a pro though. I just love taking pics and wanted a better camera for better IQ. That's why I took the leap from P&S to DSLR. I'm not familiar with the D300 however. So, I'm not sure if this will be a step up or not. I don't think you will be disappointed with the D7100.


----------



## TheLost (Jun 9, 2013)

SCraig said:


> It probably wouldn't affect you but the deal-killer for me on the D7100 was the small shot buffer.  The D7000 is sometimes marginal for what I shoot, 10 shots in 14-bit RAW, and the D7100 is 2 or 3 shots fewer from what I've read.  I tend to have a sticky trigger finger when shooting things like airshows and motorsports, and occasionally even birds, and that small buffer really gets in my way sometimes.



While the D7100 is no D4... It's far from being as bad as everybody says..








I owned the D7000 since it came out.. and i've been shooting the D7100 since its debut (HS Rugby, Youth American Football... etc).  With a fast SD card and in real world shooting conditions i cant tell the difference between the two when it comes to buffer.  What i do notice is the AMAZING Auto Focus in the D7100 and the higher MP.

If you need FPS get a D4 ...  If you want the current top DX then get the D7100.


----------



## sifelaver (Jun 11, 2013)

So is that SanDisk Extreme Pro UHS-1 the card to get to maximize FPS on the D7100?


----------



## cgw (Jun 12, 2013)

Among the more thorough reviews of the D7100 that also measured it against the D7000 is here: Nikon D7100 review | Cameralabs

They didn't see much difference in IQ relative to the D7000 or the much cheaper D5200. There's improved AF if you need it but nothing else that struck them as breathtaking.

I'm watching Nikon prices here in Toronto sliding this summer. D7100s are going for C$1099 and D7000s are down to C$765 and likely to drop another 20 bucks or more.  The true value buy right now looks like the D7000.


----------



## TheLost (Jun 13, 2013)

cgw said:


> There's improved AF if you need it but nothing else that struck them as breathtaking.



As long as you ignore these features on the D7100...

Larger LCD
Larger battery (950 shots vs 500 shots on the D5200)
weather/dust sealing
Dual SD slots
100% viewfinder coverage
Larger Grip
Built in focus motor (more lens choices)
Exposure Bracketing up to 5 frames
51 AF points (15 cross type)
Flash bracketing
1/8000 sec shutter (vs. 1/4000 on the D5100)
Flash Commander Mode

The D5200 does have a twisty-swively-rear screen and comes in gold, red AND black!

Other then that they seem identical :greenpbl:


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 13, 2013)

went ahead and got the D7100. a little smaller than the d300, but all in all a pretty impressive camera. the focus is FAST.


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 19, 2013)

I would have bought the D7100 if they made it slightly bigger.  When I hold it, it doesn't feel quite right in my hand.  I would have trouble hold it with one hand with a 70-200 2.8 on it.  I still prefer the feel of my D300s.  But technically, D7100 should outperform my D300s in ALMOST every way.


----------



## runnah (Jun 19, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> a little smaller than the d300



Ick. I love the heft and size of my D300.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 19, 2013)

its only a LITTLE smaller than the d200/d300. I figure with a  battery grip on it there wont really be much of a noticeable difference. plus, i REALLY wanted the ISO performance increase and the newer sensor. since there doesn't seem to be a D400 coming anytime soon, the D7100 was it.


----------



## runnah (Jun 19, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> its only a LITTLE smaller than the d200/d300. I figure with a  battery grip on it there wont really be much of a noticeable difference. plus, i REALLY wanted the ISO performance increase and the newer sensor. since there doesn't seem to be a D400 coming anytime soon, the D7100 was it.



I know but its hard to leave and old friend on the side of the road.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 20, 2013)

According to what Nikon said after the D7100 release, the D7100 is NOT the DX flagship. So apparently the D400 is still in the making. Really takes them a long time though. The D300 is from 2007, the D300s is from 2009 (and didnt get a new sensor either). So the D300(s) has a 6 year old sensor now. There has been *some* improvements in this department ever since. An upgrade would be kinda nice to have now, really.




pixmedic said:


> [...] yea, buffer size isn't really a deal breaker for us. [...]


 Then AFAICS the D7100 is perfect for you.


----------

